# General > Member's Lounge > Nature and Conservation >  Buah Cherry

## hwchoy

anyone knows the scientific name of this local plant (actually the pix is from a plant in India) commonly known as Buah Cherry?

----------


## benny

Don't know....

But lighting a bit harsh. Should have used fill flash from left side.

Cheers,

----------


## celticfish

gosh! memories... the fruits were a favourite when i was younger.
i don't seem to see them anymore.
the national parks board probably got rid of them from the messy fruits... dang!
sorry i can't help on the name but i just had to say something about it!  :Grin:

----------


## hwchoy

> Don't know....
> 
> But lighting a bit harsh. Should have used fill flash from left side.
> 
> Cheers,



got the name liao, _Muntingia calabura_.

Benny, didn't bring my flash (actually it was sitting in Canon Service Centre). Took this during a 9-hour arse-bouncing trip from Bangalore to Coorg along the Mysore Road. The place is a rest-house called Cauveri Komfort, as it is near the Cauveri River, a very long river where many Indian fishes are collected.

Also I only took the EF-S 17-85 so don't have true macro. Sunlight was very bright so I can't see the focusing well. In fact it is not very sharp.

----------


## benny

Ah dey!!! Then use the pop up flash for fill flash!

Cheers,

----------


## hwchoy

halamak at the site there very very the bright leh, can hardly see the LCD even. bright noon day sun at 3000ft elevation. nice and cool though. 

another pix was OOF, not sure whether I AF bobo or wind blow the flower.

----------


## benny

> another pix was OOF, not sure whether I AF bobo or wind blow the flower.


If it's that bright, the AF should be spot on. But wind is always a killer for outdoor flower shoots.

Cheers,

----------


## hwchoy

actually I am wondering if my AF is working properly or not. also I cannot remember if I had AF lock then recompose, because in the EOS Viewer the AF spot is on the left top petal, yet the pistils are in focus.

of course there is the bloody wind.

----------


## hwchoy

interestingly this plant is actually native to Central America, see http://www.hort.purdue.edu/newcrop/m...ca_cherry.html




> *Origin and Distribution*
> 
> The Jamaica cherry is indigenous to southern Mexico, Central America, tropical South America, the Greater Antilles, St. Vincent and Trinidad. The type specimen was collected in Jamaica. It is widely cultivated in warm areas of the New World and in India, southeast Asia, Malaya, Indonesia, and the Philippines, in many places so thoroughly naturalized that it is thought by the local people to be native.

----------


## mervin

> actually I am wondering if my AF is working properly or not. .



Buah Cherry - cherry fruit lah ! like that also don't know !  :Laughing:  

anyway whats happening to your equipments leh, 1st flash then complaining about your 17-85 about CA and now AF on your new 20D bobo ...... :Shocked:  

tell u what, since we are good friends pass me the camera and lens for testing. 
will go a through one, it will take one month. just in time for me Amritsar and Adelaide trip. :Razz:

----------


## hwchoy

> Buah Cherry - cherry fruit lah ! like that also don't know !  
> 
> anyway whats happening to your equipments leh, 1st flash then complaining about your 17-85 about CA and now AF on your new 20D bobo ...... 
> 
> tell u what, since we are good friends pass me the camera and lens for testing. 
> will go a through one, it will take one month. just in time for me Amritsar and Adelaide trip.



exchange with your body? can 

eh carry fish for us leh  :Kiss:

----------


## hwchoy

> anyway whats happening to your equipments leh, 1st flash then complaining about your 17-85 about CA and now AF on your new 20D bobo ......



aiyah, you didn't know lousy worker blames his tools meh?  :Blah:  I'm sure those SIA pilots everytime A340 hard landing also blame airbus  :Grin:

----------


## mervin

> aiyah, you didn't know lousy worker blames his tools meh?  I'm sure those SIA pilots everytime A340 hard landing also blame airbus


hahahaha !!! i used to complain about my 100-400 too, thought it was back forcusing when i couldn't get sharp pixs !  :Grin:  






> exchange with your body? can [IMG]
> eh carry fish for us leh


u sure about the exchange ? u have not seen my body yet hor....i shoot birds in forest and mud flaps one u know !!! :Laughing:  

carry fish - wht fish ? where ?

----------


## hwchoy

> hahahaha !!! i used to complain about my 100-400 too, thought it was back forcusing when i couldn't get sharp pixs !  
> 
> 
> carry fish - wht fish ? where ?


so was it a problem with the lens?

fish ah. since you fly all over the shop everytime, got potential as regional fish carrier mah. we got a lot of regional contributors of specimens heehee. don't take it too seriously.

----------


## mervin

> so was it a problem with the lens?
> 
> .


boh lah, just my shaky hands  :Laughing:  





> fish ah. since you fly all over the shop everytime, got potential as regional fish carrier mah. we got a lot of regional contributors of specimens heehee. don't take it too seriously.



give me some locations and if i get there, i will inform u ok.

----------


## hwchoy

calcutta will be an excellent location. kuching and yangon also but only silkair go there.

----------

